# JamPit - advice



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I realise this info is probably already on the forum but it is hard to get it easily using search. I have my first 500gr of jampit to drink tomorrow. Can anyone recommend a good starting extraction recipe.. gr into the basket, weight of shot out and extraction time... Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Big dose, 16-18g, grind so that you get a tight extraction and it comes out in gloopy drips


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> Big dose' date=' 16-18g, grind so that you get a tight extraction and it comes out in gloopy drips[/quote']
> 
> Cheers - what sort of time and weight of shot? I normally go for 18gr coffee, 28 gr of shot in 26 seconds


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

No idea!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Try ristretto say 18g into 18-20g over 25 -30 seconds.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I liked Raves Jampit as a ristretto. From memory it was 18g in, 19g out in 25 secs. Gloopy thick loveliness.

Have a play see what you think


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

Am I understanding right - you dose 18g to get a 1oz (single shot) out?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You should weigh your output too. Volume is too unreliable


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> Am I understanding right - you dose 18g to get a 1oz (single shot) out?


As said - forget volumes and weigh the Espero you get out I.e. The cup In the scale and weigh amount of liquid...for 18gr I aim for 28 grams of espresso in 26 seconds. This allows you to

Control all variables except grinder meaning you grind finer to less fine depending on how much liquid you get out in 26 seconds... Clear as ristretto?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks all - mixed results - I tried ristretto and def preferred to the longer extraction time shots I tried. Much nicer than the bella barista dark roast but still felt a bit 'thick' in my mouth and also a mildly Nasty aftertaste.. Maybe I am just a light roast man

Thanks all for the pointers


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> As said - forget volumes and weigh the Espero you get out I.e. The cup In the scale and weigh amount of liquid...for 18gr I aim for 28 grams of espresso in 26 seconds. This allows you to Control all variables except grinder meaning you grind finer to less fine depending on how much liquid you get out in 26 seconds... Clear as ristretto?


As said - forget volumes and weigh the espresso you get out i.e. Put the Cup on the scales and weigh the amount of liquid you get. For 18gr I aim to get 28 grams of espresso in 26 seconds. This allows you to control all the variables except the grind meaning you can grind finer if too little liquid and coarser if it runs through too quick (keeping the 26 seconds a constant) good luck...


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> As said - forget volumes and weigh the espresso you get out i.e. Put the Cup on the scales and weigh the amount of liquid you get. For 18gr I aim to get 28 grams of espresso in 26 seconds. This allows you to control all the variables except the grind meaning you can grind finer if too little liquid and coarser if it runs through too quick (keeping the 26 seconds a constant) good luck...


Sorry!! I am hopeless at texting And checking!!

I obviously mean grind finer if runs through too quick and coarser if too little liquid extracts

Apologies!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Glad you're getting shots you like. As an experiment try pulling it as a mid point ristretto. Pull the shot as you were except let the first few seconds of the pour and the last few seconds of the pour go into the drip tray by moving the cup out of the way.

What (in theory) you'll be left with is the mid sweet part of the shot.

CoffeeChap pulled on for me at the Bella Barista day. Awesome!


----------

